# Oceanic 54G corner tank set up



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my 54G corner tank. It's been running for years. Pretty much automatic except a few functions. 
Tank, stand and skirt









Tank shot. 2 x Koralia1 and 1 x Korolia nano for water circulation. Eheim prefilter plumbed with PVC pipe. Fluval surface skimmer plumb paralleled to the main intake by PVC pipe. Volume adjusted by a ball valve.









PFO MH/PC pendent light powered by ICECAP electronic ballast. 175W MH/2x28W PC on timer 6hr/7hr a day









Eheim automatic feeder









Water from Eheim pro II 2026 goes into a 2 feet clear PVC reactor. 10lb CO2 tank set up.









9W turbo twist UV plumb paralleled. 3 ball valves and 2 unions for adjusting water flow and shutting off for maintenance. 300W Hydor inline heater before water returns to the tank









Hope you enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

wow. Awesome tank set up Great job..


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow the tank looks great, love how the plants fill it up!


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

Whats type of plants do you have in there? Your tank looks awesome


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful setup and great attention to detail. Very happy to see this level of care. Looks fantastic!


----------

